# Rio Quickshooter Bonefish Line



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

A very knowledgeable friend suggested this line to me a couple of weeks ago so I picked one up in 8. It floated higher, shot like a turbo cannon and loaded at a very short range. I had been using Wulff TT, both short and regular with good results, and was surprised at the difference in this line.

Any one else try it yet?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I have heard good things but have not tried it yet.

I used wulff TT short taper for awhile but ended up reverting back to the regular taper because the short fat taper felt too heavy when loading.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Matty, that is where I was exactly.

I was using the Short when I needed something tight and it worked good went to the longer head when out on the flats and all was good. I too, prefered the long to the short.

Then I throw the RIO on and I notice a significant  difference in proformance. I was really surprised, it has made a big difference in my casting. Head on the RIO is 35', but loads REALLY short if need be.


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

Phenomimal line. Shoots like a rifle and loads with ease.
I love how well it loads in the wind with no issues.
Only line I use for my 7 and 8wt's.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

> Phenomimal line. Shoots like a rifle and loads with ease.
> I love how well it loads in the wind with no issues.
> Only line I use for my 7 and 8wt's.


Good to hear I am not the only one.

Hey Reel, it is just me? I also have noticed that this line apppears to tangle FAR less than any other line I have ever used. Mine is new, so I have not spent a lot of time with it yet.

Have you seen this in your travels as well? Thanks,...


----------



## reallyshallow (May 19, 2010)

I have this line on my 9wt Hardy 1 piece and I love it.


----------



## reelaggressive (Feb 7, 2013)

> > Phenomimal line. Shoots like a rifle and loads with ease.
> > I love how well it loads in the wind with no issues.
> > Only line I use for my 7 and 8wt's.
> 
> ...


Its a heavier line so its less susceptible to twisting as the fly spins in the air.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey its a RIO. Of course its a great line. Just remember that it is a bonefish line meaning it has a fairly stiff core for use in tropical conditions. It won't perform near as well during the winter for redfish.


----------



## iFly (Mar 9, 2010)

> Hey its a RIO. Of course its a great line. Just remember that it is a bonefish line meaning it has a fairly stiff core for use in tropical conditions. It won't perform near as well during the winter for redfish.


I have a couple Rio and "Tropic" lines. I love to throw them (in practice). Unfortunately... I can't find much opportunity to fish them in the Carolinas.

I recently discussed the stiff lines with the guy who inspired me to buy the stiff core lines. He fishes softer lines now... like me.

There are many lines to choose from. Right line, for the right fish, in the right condition.  

And let me be clear. If I fished hot water for hot water fish, I load up the those lines.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

iFly

Spot on. Years ago when I started to flyfish, line choice was pretty simple. You decided between a WF or a DT and a floating line and a sinking line (with maybe a few choices on sink rate). But fly lines have evolved a ton over the last 20 years and buying a line suited for the specific speices and conditions you are going to fish in is easily done. It can get pretty pricey but that is usually the approach I take. Best line I can get for the particular circumstances I expect to encounter.

Now that said there are still loads of great lines out there that can be fished for a broad spectrum of conditions and still have fine performance......just don't tell my wife. I like my rather large collection of lines and fly rods and fly reels. I have her believing they are all NECESSARY. ;D


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Just so you guys know the quickshooter is the same exact taper as their redfish line. I was talking to rio a while back and asked the differences and they said they were the same lines.


----------

